# GTA 5 Story Modus Spielstand wiederherstellen



## firenze001 (4. Dezember 2015)

Vor etwa einem Monat musste ich meinen pc zurücksetzen, da er sich dauernd aufgehängt hat. Ich habe aber leider nicht daran gedacht meinen GTA 5 spielstand zu sichern. Und jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man diesen wiederherrstellen kann?
bei steam seh ich ja auch noch die ganzen erfolge deshalb müsste der spielstand da ja irgendwo sein.
würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

Erfolg werden extern gespeichert wenn sie nicht in der Cloud sind musst du von vorne anfangen weil es lokal gespeichert wurde


----------

